# flake buster gun



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

for sale???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.oldschoolflake.com


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

ya, but why pay full price?
maybe use it and send it back :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 10 2004, 06:41 PM
> *ya, but why pay full price?
> maybe use it and send it back :biggrin:*


 Ya you'd do that you cheap ass! :0


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I had one. I used it. Didn't like it. Posted it on ebay.
sold for $50 :uh:


----------



## RIDA142 (Mar 31, 2002)

i have been thinking about getting one of these. has anyone liked this? if so could you give some feedback and for those who did not like it give feedback on why you didnt thanks.


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

Well if your into big-o-jumbo type flake, then ya this gun is for you, but don't try to shoot mini or ultramini flake with it, you'll end up with a cloud of flake particals flooting in your shop :uh: 
and It doesn't have a fan controle, so you will have to shoot from a distance. You still have to spray lots of clear over the flake to burry it, so it really doesn't save on clear, and I don't like how the flakes lay on mostly flat. 

I rather have the flakes "suspended" in clear, couse then they reflect in all directions giving it more "bling,blink" you know what I mean?

I'm more of a mini flake type, but like I said for your jombo flake type, this gus is a must.

Oh and I think the price is way too high for what you get.


----------



## RIDA142 (Mar 31, 2002)

thanks for the info. i do like the jumbo flake but as you pointed with the flake in numerous layers of clear it does have that bling bling look. i might get one of these if i can find it on ebay for cheap. thanks again


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm painting a friends Honda bike in solid fireball red flake..

I have about 10 good coats on, and it's still onl;y about 50% covered..

I think part of the problem is the gun, it needs a bigger tip...


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 14 2004, 02:51 PM
> *I'm painting a friends Honda bike in solid fireball red flake..
> 
> I have about 10 good coats on, and it's still onl;y about 50% covered..
> ...


 10 coats!! :0 

Damn man I think you should stop there. couse your getting way too much milledge on your car. That can have savier consenquences in the near future.

What size flake are you using and your nozzle size?

I use a 2.0 nozzle and tip for flake. and can usualy get full coverege in only 3 coats.

Tip----spray on a metalic base similur in color as your flake.


----------

